# Model 3 Card to start problem



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

For 3 years now I've been using keyless entry, that is, my phone unlocks the car when I go to it and I never use the card key. That is until yesterday. Now I have to use the card every time. Has anyone had this issue and know of a way to reset or fix this?

Cheers
Si


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Has happened enough that there are several threads so might try the search function.

In the meantime, the most common culprit is the phone. Depending on the phone, its Bluetooth antenna may be colocated with its GPS antenna so, if you’re having any trouble with other connected Bluetooth devices (shorter range, cutouts, etc.) or pinpointing your location, the antenna could be damaged. Other phone related issues (conflicts with other software, general problems requiring a reboot, etc.) may be at fault as well.

I presume you’ve tried rebooting the car and/or powering it off for a few minutes but, if not, that might also help.

Some people have had success removing the phone as key (maybe even deleting the Tesla app) then restoring after a car and phone reboot.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Silly question but did you check that the Tesla app was running? I've noticed that when the app gets updated sometimes it fails to restart on its own.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes. Always leave the app running...


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm not sure it was the phone because it unlocks OK, so it knows I'm there. and the unlock charge port works no problem, just the keyless thing. Have rebooted phone, re-installed app and rebooted the car too. Maybe that's a fix.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I understand. You mean the fob isn't working. Have you checked the battery?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I deleted one bit of my response because I didn’t read the thread title and thought you were just having trouble unlocking the car.

Bluetooth is blocked or diffused by water which makes up a great deal of your body. Depending on where the receiver antenna (not sure where they keep it on right hand drive cars) is in relation to the place you keep your phone, you could be body blocking the signal. Occasionally happens to me and gets resolved by taking the phone out of my pocket or lifting/turning my leg a bit. Have you recently changed phone pockets or started retaining water? 

Even if neither of those are true, the phone’s BT antenna could be compromised which would make it more susceptible to blocking.

Basically, I’d suggest troubleshooting the phone (try another Bluetooth device as key, etc.) before blaming the car but, if all signs point to the car, troubleshoot what you can then make an appointment.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

francoisp said:


> I understand. You mean the fob isn't working. Have you checked the battery?


I don't have a fob. I have the tesla card and my phone. I keep the Tesla card in my wallet in case I need it (thankfully), and I use my phone as a key all the time.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

skygraff said:


> I deleted one bit of my response because I didn’t read the thread title and thought you were just having trouble unlocking the car.
> 
> Bluetooth is blocked or diffused by water which makes up a great deal of your body. Depending on where the receiver antenna (not sure where they keep it on right hand drive cars) is in relation to the place you keep your phone, you could be body blocking the signal. Occasionally happens to me and gets resolved by taking the phone out of my pocket or lifting/turning my leg a bit. Have you recently changed phone pockets or started retaining water?
> 
> ...


I understand your answer, but for my understanding, I am assuming that the car communicates with bluetooth when I walk to the car, unlock the charge cable, unlock the car and then start the car. So.
a) BT to unlock the charge port....works fine
b) BT to allow me to open the front door....works fine
c) BT to allow me to actually start the car to drive off....nope

If my understanding is correct, then why would bluetooth work for a and b, but not for c. Unless I am not understanding how the phone/car relationship is. I am assuming it's all BT because when I walk up to the car and open the app in prep to unplug, the app is still trying to load the information for the car (for other controls like summon, heating ect), but whilst it is trying to connect (via phone data or wifi), I can easily unlock the charge port and open the front door or any door. Therefore, the BT proximity must be working fine to my phone.
I will try tomorrow after I rebooted (working from home today). Taking wife to Bruges for the weekend, I do hope I take my card with me...otherwise it'll be one unhappy wife.

*(said in jest)**
_My 1965 Singer;
a) get key out of pocket
b)unlock door with key
c) put key in start engine
d) put in gear drive off

My 2019 Tesla;_
a) open phone, click tesla app...wait
b) press unlock charge port, unplug charge cable and put in boot
_c) open door get in (all automated and good here)
d) put foot on brake get beeped at, so find wallet in my bag
e) put tesla card in specific place
f) dial in pin number (always good security)
g) go to settings (approx. 5 button presses and a few swipes) turn off the stupid lane avoidance thing that beeps loudly at me 10 times or so because I live in UK where there are villages and small lanes not wide enough for 2 cars etc....(sperate rant that one)
h) put in drive and drive off ....oh, get beeped at for not putting on seat belt immediately...understood._

I jest of course, not trolling, but it's so much slower to get in my Tesla to pop out somewhere...I call it problems with the digital age. Anologue was much quicker but with much less features...bring on the quantum age. although a and b can be excluded because that's like filling the car up...although, I only really get 100 mile range (real-real world range), so maybe that is less convenient.

*I am of course kidding and have not used smiley faces for the person who does not understand this form of humour without smileys splattered across screen. Naturally, the Tesla is better in many ways than a 1965 car. Security (but who'd nick my piece of crap 1965 car!); Comfort...who needs heating and air conditioning anyway; Speed; I'll get there when I want OK; Safety; seatbelts...tish, sharp edges...bah, all very bad actually, so drive slowly and carefully; Entertainment, why? I have an car to fix mid journey, don't have time to watch telly; Dino juice; I bath in the stuff when working, driving, fixing, cursing this old girl. Performance; I'll let you know I managed a ton in the old girl recently!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

So to recap, you have your phone in hand, BT turned on, the app running. You walk to your locked car, you are able to open the door but when you sit in the driver's seat and push the brake pedal, the car is prompting you for your keycard. Do I have it right this time?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@styleruk, I suggest you follow the instructions that @NR4P gives in this post:


NR4P said:


> As an owner for two years and have both iOS and Android phones, I experienced great success with the BT unlock feature and over time, degraded performance. Meaning it wouldn't work without lighting up the phone or launching the App. From 100% effective to 20% effective over time.
> 
> I found a way into Tesla HQ and have their attention. Engineering has an investigation open.
> For anyone with this issue on an Android or iPhone here's what they suggest we try.
> ...


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

francoisp said:


> So to recap, you have your phone in hand, BT turned on, the app running. You walk to your locked car, you are able to open the door but when you sit in the driver's seat and push the brake pedal, the car is prompting you for your keycard. Do I have it right this time?


Correct.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

styleruk said:


> Correct.


If you haven't done it already, I suggest trying to reboot your phone and make sure the app has restarted and that BT is on and try one more time. If that doesn't work, I suggest you follow Garsh's suggestion above.


----------

